
The Hard Problem of Consciousness, the Consciousness of Hard Problems - curuinor
http://howonlee.github.io/2017/11/09/Hard-20Problems-20Of-20Consciousness-2c-20Consciousness-20Of-20Hard-20Problems.html
======
enkiv2
I'd love to see somebody unpack this post, because it's so dense that I can't
actually determine if it was written by a human. If it actually coheres, it's
bound to be fascinating, but despite intersecting with my background on
several points, I'm clearly missing huge chunks of context necessary to
actually parse it.

~~~
curuinor
I expected something like that. I was intending it to be easy to read and...
that didn't happen. So I will unpack.

